# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Chào mọi người có ai biết về zend framwork ko?chỉ mình với

## hienpq

Mình đang học zend framwork mà khó quá.đọc mấy sách tiếng anh thì khó.bạn nào biết chỉ mình với.thank

----------


## diemmy9x

Zend là 1 framework được viết theo hướng đối tượng và mô hình 3 lớp MVC. MVC = Model + View + Controller.
Model: chính là dữ liệu (cụ thể hơn trong ZF sẽ là các class làm nhiệm vụ thao tác trực tiếp xuống DBMS).
Mô hình Views có nhiệm vụ liên kết với Mô hình Model và xuất các dữ liệu ra trình duyệt theo nhu cầu đòi hỏi của người tiêu dùng (user). Điển hình là các văn bản HTML.

View: làm nhiệm vụ render trang web từ các action do controller truyền sang + dữ liệu từ model (có thể hiểu nó như là template render).
Controller: chính là phần cốt lỗi, điều hành trang web của bạn, 1 trang web có thể có nhiều module (có thể hiểu như component của Joomla!), 1 module có thể có nhiều controller. Một controller sẽ gồm nhiều action, ví dụ: trong forum sẽ có PostController bao gồm các action như listAction, readAction, writeAction,…

----------


## quoctiepkt

*Zend framword*

Chào bạn. bạn bắt đàu tìm hiểu về Zend framword à.
Zend framword dùng để làm các trang web bản hàng trực tuyển, nó hỗ trợ rất mạnh.
Có một số Zend framword như:
- Zend Cart: là một open source free. Phù hợp với các cửa hàng vừa và nhỏ.
- X-Cart: Cũng như Zend cart nhưng cái này phải mua bản quyền hơn 200 usd, Phù hợp với các cửa hàng lớn, có nhiều tính năng ưu việt và tỉnh bảo mật cao hơn nhiều so với Zend cart.
- Magento: được gọi là thương mại điện tử, cái này thì free, không phải mua bản quyền như x-cart. Nó có giao diện đẹp hơn x-cart và zend cart. Tính bảo mật thì không bằng x-cart.
Tất cả những cái này làm Template rất khó, nó khó hơn Joomla rất nhiều.

----------

